# Pigeon Found Springfield Virginia



## fiona.says (Aug 19, 2013)

I found a bird yesterday at my house in Fairfax County Virginia. He wasn't flying very well and was very interested in the wild bird food I put out for him. After a couple tries, I was able to toss a towel over him and he's now settled into an old dog crate.

He has a blue plastic band on his leg that has the following info:

Niknam 2013
Iran
17

I've googled everything I can think of and can't find anything to help. I contacted NPA and they had no knowledge of a band like that (suggested I contact vets or bird rescue.) I posted him on Craigslist and all I got so far was a suggestion to contact the FBI and CIA (apparently the 'Iran' means he's a terrorist pigeon..oy vey.)

He seems much perkier today and is more skittish when I get close. I had read the suggestion to feed him for a couple of days and let him rest, then release him. It doesn't really sound like a good option to me....

Any help is greatly appreciated!
Fiona (and Homer the pigeon)


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

it's a private band and so impossible to locate. The pigeon looks like a roller. They have little homing ability and so releasing him isn't a good idea. You might want to call him Roller, rather than Homer. I could be wrong but the birds looks like a hen.
Is the pigeon eating now?


----------



## fiona.says (Aug 19, 2013)

Charis, thanks for the info. I just watched a couple of videos of rollers on Youtube and the laugh did me good! What a crazy bird...

He (or she) is eating very well. Yesterday I was giving him a generic wild bird mix but it was old a probably a little buggy. I tried to find some pigeon food, but couldn't find anyone that had it in stock. They'd have to order 200# for me! I got some millet and cracked corn from the wild bird store, cracked barley and split green peas from my kitchen cabinet. Is that adequate?

He's currently residing in a medium sized dog crate on my balcony. It's under the eaves of the house, so should be protected from most rain. I have a sheet over the top and 2 sides. I just put a cardboard box in the cage because he was seeming agitated. Birds were calling from the trees nearby and I thought that might be scaring him. I put a couple of bricks on the bottom of the cage and he spends most of his time perched on them.

I'm not sure what I am going to do with him. Can they live outside year round in Virginia? I know a companion would be necessary, but dealing with constant egg laying would bother me. If my bird is a female, can another female be used as a companion?

I think there is a birdy network that has my house on it's list of places to go for food. 2 months ago it was a lost parakeet and now a pigeon...

Thanks
Fiona


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

You could google roller pigeon clubs and see if there are any in your area. Perhaps one of those members would want the pigeon.
The food you mixed is fine. A concern though is that the dog crate isn't safe. A hawk could get the pigeon through the bars...it's happened to others.
Yes, pigeons can live outside year round with the proper shelter. A female companion would be just fine although both will lay eggs.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

You might find some contacts here.

http://www.vpdausa.com/Pages/ShowCalendar.aspx


----------



## fiona.says (Aug 19, 2013)

I looked at that website yesterday but in the 'contact us' section seems pretty adamant that they do not want to be contacted regarding lost birds. They give links to other sources that were not very helpful. I guess if I sent them a message, the worst they could do is ignore me...


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Considering it says Iran on the band, I assume the owner of the bird is either from Iran or this is an Iranian breed. It doesn't look that much like an Iranian Highflier but that is a possibility. People can get custom bands to say whatever the want but the people who manufacture them never keep track or put up lists of bands and contact info, which would be EXTREMELY helpful. I am a firm believer, if you are going to band you birds with nothing but a non-traceable band, you should somehow make the bands known on the internet so that there is a bit of hope of it being traced.

I will ask around but more than likely you have a new pet


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

fiona.says said:


> I looked at that website yesterday but in the 'contact us' section seems pretty adamant that they do not want to be contacted regarding lost birds. They give links to other sources that were not very helpful. I guess if I sent them a message, the worst they could do is ignore me...


I'd contact them anyway.


----------



## fiona.says (Aug 19, 2013)

Charis said:


> I'd contact them anyway.


Done. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## fiona.says (Aug 19, 2013)

MaryOfExeter said:


> It doesn't look that much like an Iranian Highflier but that is a possibility.


I googled this breed and (as it seems with many pigeon breeds!) they look different from picture to picture  This picture of a Persian Highflier sure looks a lot like him...

Thanks Mary


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Fiona...does the one in your care, have eyes like the one in the picture?


----------



## fiona.says (Aug 19, 2013)

Charis said:


> Fiona...does the one in your care, have eyes like the one in the picture?


They aren't as pale as the one in the picture shows. They are orange with a black center like the other pics on this page:

http://kaftar.homestead.com/Tony52.html


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

When I first looked at the picture I thought it looked a lot like a tippler or roller.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I have contacted a few people on facebook and one in particular who breeds Iranian birds is looking into the band for you 
You could also try contacting this fellow to see if the band sounds familiar at all:
http://iranian-pigeons.com/contact-us/ He is not in the US but you never know, this may be an imported bird. Although I doubt it. Niknam sounds like a family name, more than likely making it a custom made band.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

The eyes look very different to me. I hope you find her hom soon.


----------



## fiona.says (Aug 19, 2013)

MaryOfExeter said:


> I have contacted a few people on facebook and one in particular who breeds Iranian birds is looking into the band for you


Thanks Mary! If I can't find the original owner, I want to find him/her a new home with an experienced bird keeper. I'm willing to travel some... 

The bird is definitely feeling better, much more active and a little agitated. I broke down and moved it into my screened in porch. Seems happier: preening, stretching and bobbing.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks like he/she is doing well! So far no luck on the band but everyone said it sure was a pretty bird. So I'm sure I can find someone in VA who would be willing to take it in. If not, perhaps someone who wouldn't mind sending you a box and shipping money (it might sound scary shipping birds but I promise it's not so bad  ). I'll shoot for someone local first though lol


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Good news! Man my "people" are good. Got a possible person and address for you. I will PM you so it isn't broadcasted everywhere lol


----------



## GrLkLoft (Apr 30, 2012)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Good news! Man my "people" are good. Got a possible person and address for you. I will PM you so it isn't broadcasted everywhere lol


Becky, you rock!


----------



## fiona.says (Aug 19, 2013)

Becky does rock! I stopped by the house today and left a note in the door. Hopefully I will hear soon and they know my birdie! Fingers crossed......


----------



## fiona.says (Aug 19, 2013)

UPDATE: 2 days later and my note is still in the door  They must be on vacation or something. In the meantime, the bird is settling into my screened in porch very nicely. She taps on the glass door and seems to want to join us in the house! She's much more sure of her flying (and landing!) abilities than when I first released her in there. 

Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## fiona.says (Aug 19, 2013)

Final Update:

After a week+ of no reply from my note, I decided it was time to rehome "Homer." I put an ad up on craigslist and had several replies. Yesterday morning I drove 45 minutes into Maryland and left him after checking out their setup. As I left, the husband told me "come by anytime you want to see him" which made me feel good about my choice.

Yesterday evening I got a voicemail: "I think you found my bird...." The note had finally worked...talk about bad timing!! "Homer's" owner had been out of the country. Thankfully, he was fine that I had rehomed him, after checking that it was a "good home." He asked me to tell the new owner that if for any reason it didn't work out, he would take him back, or if they wanted any info on the bird, he'd be glad to tell them about him. Alls well that ends well, I hope!

Becky, thanks again for your help. Please tell your "contact" that his information turned out to be good! 

Fiona


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yay! I'm glad it all worked out


----------



## rsarvis (May 18, 2015)

*Found another "Niknam Iran" pigeon in Annandale, VA...*

Do you still have the contact info for the breeder to whom the pigeon you found belonged? If so, let me know and I will contact him. Likely this is his, too.

Here's a picture of the one that's been sauntering around my neighborhood.


----------



## fiona.says (Aug 19, 2013)

I replied to your pm if you haven't already seen it.


----------



## PigeonFinder2015 (Jul 29, 2015)

*Found another Nankam Iran pigeon*

Hi there, I've found a blue banded Nankam Iran pigeon this evening after some storms rolled through. Who do I contact? The bird is going to end up at Fairfax County Animal Control, but I would like to forward this information to them so the bird can go back to his owner.


----------

